# Any experience with Inno racks



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

vs Thule or Yakima? Looks nice and is a little cheaper. Any known issues or problems as compared to the Big 2. Would be going on my Grand Cherokee on the factory side rails.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I have the towers. The work great and are designed to accept Thule bars (and do). I have the version with the strap that wraps around the rails on the top of my bmw wagon and volvo xc90.

I also have the Thule ones that are similar and some Yakima ones for my son's Subaru.

I'd say they are all about the same quality.

J.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Rusty Shackelford (Sep 18, 2009)

I have the inno rack that fits on the factory bars. It works great i haven't had any issues with it at all. Would buy another one if i need to. I bought mine at Costco for 100 bucks


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks. I love the look of roof racks aesthetically, but came to realize they're not practical on my lifted Grand Cherokee. I've going to stick with hitch racks and just ordered a 1upusa to replace my Xport.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Roof racks are tough on SUVs. You're gonna really like the 1UpUSA rack. Tell us how you like it when you get it.

J.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Sure I'll enjoy it ... if I ever get it. Little disappointed that the rack just shipped. Three business days after I ordered it. And it's not scheduled to show up until the 21st. Had I known it would take so long, I likely would've just bought a more common rack locally.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

wow. who did you order it from?

J.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Direct.


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

I have one of the fork mount versions that I frequently take on and off of my wife's car (w/factory roof rack). Works great.

-D


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Blatant said:


> Direct.


That's where I got mine. Came in 4 days.

J.


----------



## Zac808 (Apr 1, 2010)

Got mine on chainlove.com. Absolutely love em'. Great product at a great price.


----------

